
The Evolution of Forth - soundsop
http://forth.com/resources/evolution/evolve_0.html
======
silentbicycle
If you're interested in Forth, check out the online Thinking Forth book
project: <http://thinking-forth.sourceforge.net/> With the author's
permission, several people collectively scanned and re-typeset the book
because they didn't want it to stay out of print. (Quite a complement, for any
author!)

TF is a really eloquent distillation of what Forth has taught the author about
keeping programs maintainable, well-organized, and concise. Most of its
techniques (often called "factoring") are applicable in almost any language,
and it often reads like a predecessor to Martin Fowler's _Refactoring_. (The
ideas spread from the Forth community to Smalltalkers over the fifteen years
between the two.)

